# Water in false floor



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

This is on a new to me skimmer if this helps any. I'm just not sure if this would have been done at the factory.


----------



## jasonhinkel (Sep 30, 2015)

hi, I had that problem with my boat, I thought it was a battery tray mounting screw but it turned out that there was a stress crack in the hull. I would recommend putting a drain plug in and draining out all of the water. After that take it out for a couple hours and see if there is any water in the false floor. If there is a lot then it could be something more serious like a stress crack in the hull.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Screwed over the hydroturf?

Before you do anything else you need to get the water out, then fix that install job so water doesn't get back in. Anything screwed/bolted into a floor needs to be solid mounted with plenty of sealant.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess I will be the bearer of the bad news.

You will never get all of the water out. You can get some but the foam is soaked and the only way to dry it is to remove it.


----------



## Hardluk81 (Jan 3, 2016)

Well I drilled a hole in the floor a couple inches away from the transom and ran the jack on the trailer all the way up. The water started flowing out in the back when I did this. In total I've only been able 2 get about a liter of water out so I guess it's not as bad as I imagined it to be. The floor isn't foam it's a hollow honeycomb composite from what I can tell, but was still thinking that I'm probably not gonna get it totally dry.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

any deck penetration should be sealed but your not going to get much volume thru a screw unless your boat was filled with water and sitting for some time. You should contact the builder and find out what is going on. There should be some way to drain that area built into the boat.


----------

